# Moisturizer That Stings (a little or a lot)



## Amethyst (Jan 19, 2006)

No matter which moisturizer I try, everytime I put it on, upon initial contact with my facial skin, it stings slightly (some more than others). Even the one I bought directly from my dermotologist stings (but much less than others I've tried though).

Is this normal ? Am I applying it too soon after I wash my face at night?


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 19, 2006)

Most moisturizers burn me. I have super sensitive skin, I have to use fragrance free stuff, and right now I use baby lotion on my body and I wash with baby wash. I usually put aveeno lotion on my face, and my mom gave me a heavier lotion she got from her Mary Kay lady for the face, and I actually went ahhhhh, when I put it on, b/c my face was so dry and burning. It stings before I even put lotion on. When my skin is really dry, I use Gold Bond ultimate healing. None of those lotions burn or cause my skin to itch all day long.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 19, 2006)

I usually only use toner when my face feels really oily or breaks out. Other than that, and especially in the winter I use very little toner. The moisturizer that my doc gave me is fragrance free - I didn't check it for alcohol though.

It just seems that every new one I try stings initially...I'm wondering if its really moisturizing my face.


----------



## monniej (Jan 19, 2006)

this doesn't sound normal to me. i'm trying to imagine why a moisturizer would burn? are you using a scrub or exfoliant that might leave your skin sensitive? or maybe i'm just overreacting.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 19, 2006)

Can you name what moisturizers are stinging your face? It sounds like you have sensitive skin but possibly it can also be caused by a low-grade irritation that is not going away. Some that come to mind are perioral dermatitis, seborrheic dermatitis or even just a run o' the mill irritation from your cleanser. If it's too drying, it can cause minute patches of irritation, which then are primed to cry out if it's exposed to something even mildly irritating.

Are you seeing a derm for acne? If you're on an acne treatment then it's possible it's causing a low grade irritation. Nothing out of the norm from what I understand, but then I guess all you need is to find something very soothing and you'll be fine.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't have acne and my regime is as follows: I wash my face with Cetaphil car soap, and I take my eye makeup off with a cotton pad saturated with Johnson's Baby Oil. I've been doing this for years.

Now last night I went back to using my moisturizer from my dermotologist (forget the name). I washed my face, dried, and then put it on. Again it stung a little.

The new moisturizer I bought the other day that I stopped using was called Aveeno Radiant Daily Moisturizer.


----------



## eightthirty (Jan 20, 2006)

Wow even Aveeno didn't work? Did you try Cetaphil moisturizer. Since the cleanser is working for you, perhaps the moisturizer won't irritate your skin.


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 20, 2006)

Maybe you're sensitive to parabens? They're found in most skin care products and used as a preservative. Dr. Hauschka makes paraben-free moisturizers, like the Quince Day Cream and Rose Day Cream. If you have a Sephora or well-stocked health food store that stocks Dr. Hauschka, you can go in and test it out.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 20, 2006)

AVEENO POSITIVELY RADIANTÂ® Daily Moisturizer with SPF 15

With an exclusive Total Soy Complex and Natural Light Diffusers, this daily moisturizer helps to naturally even out skin tone and immediately reflect light to bring out skin's natural radiance. This light, fast-absorbing moisturizer is clinically proven to even out skin tone, improve skin texture, and leave skin soft and smooth. It's gentle enough to use every day and even good for sensitive skin.

Additional Product Benefits Include: SPF 15 UVA/UVB sunscreen, oil-free, hypoallergenic, noncomedogenic.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 20, 2006)

DCL (what my dermotologist gave me to use - he sells it in his office)

*Description:*

This daily moisturizer combines hydration with Vitamins A,C and E for enhanced antoxidant protection. This product protects against both UVA and UVB radiation. Ingredients: Active Ingredients - Ethyhexl methoxycinnamate 6% or Oxtinoxate 6%, zinc oxide 3%


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 20, 2006)

DCL Skin Care:

http://www.dclskincare.com/face.html#moisturizers

This is the web site for the cleanser and moisturizer than my dermotologist gave me to use. I formerly used drugstore products with retinol which was too strong, so I switched to this brand above.

Then I tried Aveeno - still no good (at least not for my face)

I'm going to make an appointment and tell him that ever moisturizer I try just stings upon contact intially. Even though it goes away after a few minutes.


----------



## Amethyst (Jan 23, 2006)

bump


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Amethyst! Glad you bumped this thread - I have a bad habit of searching new posts only and definitely missed your earlier replies. :icon_redf

When looking at the Aveeno and the DCL product that you have, IMO the most likely sensitizer would be the chemical sunscreen. I know when my face gets treated roughly I notice that they sting. DH and I snorkel a lot, and after a few days of salt water, masks coming off and on and too much rubbing, my sunscreen starts to sting around my nose area. Since I don't have the ingredient list available for the DCL it's hard to say what the common denominatior is between the two products. I'm attaching a link to a site that covers many common ingredients and their irritancy potential.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

http://www.zerozits.com/Articles/acnedetect.htm


----------

